Which Masters Program Best Prepares One for a Career in Data Science? - bigzen
======
crazypotato
MSc in Big Data Technology, HKUST,
[https://www.sengpp.ust.hk/programs/bdt/en/index.html](https://www.sengpp.ust.hk/programs/bdt/en/index.html)

